# How and when to add bees to a split?



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

you can shake nurse bees from one of the brood combs of the other hives. They should go to tending the brood in the nuc. because they are nurse bees they wont fly away.


----------



## HAROLDD (Sep 7, 2011)

Do you feel that there are enough nurse bees to take care of the brood you added?


----------



## NewBeeLady (May 20, 2014)

HAROLDD said:


> Do you feel that there are enough nurse bees to take care of the brood you added?


No, I don't. There were lots on there when I swapped out 2 brood combs from the 1st attempt. I thought with the emerging brood, and nurse bees it would have more bees. But this morning it looked too lightly populated. Was only in there for a quick peek, but did not walk away with a warm and fuzzy feeling.

Will go in on Saturday and shake in some nurse bees, and look to see what the QCs really look like up close.

Here's hoping.

NBL


----------

